# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Routerboard και ευαισθησία σε διακοπή ρεύματος

## nikolas_350

Έχω ένα rb 435g όπου μου έχει τύχει 2 φορές να το βγάλω από το ρεύμα και να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα με το mikrotik. 
Δεν το έχω δει σε διακοπή ρεύματος ή πτώση τάσης αλλά απλά όταν το βγάζω από το ρεύμα. 
Την πρώτη φορά πέρναγε το post αλλά δεν έκανε boot.
Την δεύτερη φορά έκανε boot αλλά δεν έβλεπε κανένα interface ούτε καν τα Ethernet
Καλά που έχει serial και με netinstall το ξαναπερνάω 

Έχει συναντήσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## StarGazer

Μήπως έχει κάνα θεματάκι το τροφοδοτικό σου;

----------


## nikolas_350

Και μένα μου κάνει για αυξομείωση τάσης την ώρα που το βάζω στο ρεύμα αλλά όχι από το τροφοδοτικό αλλά από το @#!!πολύμπριζο. 
Απλά ρωτώ μην είναι κάτι στο rb εάν είναι να το δω τώρα που είναι φρέσκο στην εγγύηση.
Thanks

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτή την εβδομάδα το rb πέρασε με επιτυχία καμιά δεκαριά διακοπές ρεύματος καθώς μια συσκευή μας ρίχνει τον ρελέ διαρροής.  :: 

Από την άλλη κοιτώντας το @#!%πολύμπριζο απορώ πως έκανε επαφή οποιοσδήποτε ρευματολήπτης μικρότερης διαμέτρου από σούκο.
Σίγουρα την ώρα που το έβαζα η πολύ χαλαρή επαφή έκανε σκαμπανεβάσματα με αποτέλεσμα να μεταφέρει παλμούς στην τροφοδοσία και έστελνε την nand αδιάβαστη.

Φυσικά αλλάχτηκε με άλλο ελπίζω καλύτερης ποιότητας.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσχετο με το συγκεκριμένο αλλά το τελευταίο Bios 3.07 μου έχει κολλήσει αυτές τις μέρες 3. Γενικά οι αναβαθμίσεις τους αρχίζουν και γίνονται επικίνδυνες. 
Και αυτό με τα τροφοδοτικά τις παροχές κτλ που λες έχει γινει ρουτίνα. 
Τα κινέζικα τροφοδοτικά σκάνε με απίστευτο συγχρονισμό. Έσκασαν όλα μαζί από μια παρτίδα που είχαμε ψωνίσει με τον spirosco.
Το άλλο με το πολυμπριζο μου έχει τύχει αμέτρητες φορές. Στα "καλά καθούμενα", πάνω σε upgrade, με το που το πρωτοβάζεις. Σε όλες τις στάσεις και συνδυασμούς.
Από παροχή ρεύματος που κάποιος σκάλιζε τον πίνακα.

Επειδή το σύννεφο με τα πέντε δάκτυλα με κυνηγάει ασυνείδητα πια αλλάζω ολα τα τροφοδοτικά με μεγάλα και όλα ως δια μαγείας είναι πάνω σε UPS. 

Φυσικά αυτό δεν λεει κάτι γιατι την περασμένη εβδομάδα άλλαξα ενα Delta και είναι καιρός να παραγγείλουμε μερικά. lol
Ευχή και κατάρα αυτή η κίνα.

----------


## insider1

Παιδιά για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα θα γράψω εδώ το πρόβλημα μου. Εδώ μια μικροτικ groove συνδεδεμένη με μια grid.όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά.Οταν όμως ακουμπάω το μεταλικο περίβλημα του ethernet(εκεί που κουμπονη) και τον σωλήνα που είναι γειωμενος με 'χτυπά' το ρεύμα. Πρέπει να βάλω αντικεραυνικο στο καλώδιο εθερνετ? Το ίδιο συμβενη και με το κονεκτορα της κεραίας. Το θέμα είναι να μην χαλάσουν τα μηχανήματα!! Και όχι η ηλεκτροπληξια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikolas_350

Όλες οι εξωτερικές συσκευές πρέπει να γειώνονται, το groove ωστόσο δεν έχει βίδα για κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό πού μπορείς να κάνεις είναι με ένα μονόκλωνο καλώδιο να κάνεις μια θηλιά γύρω από το ntype και την άλλη άκρη να την συνδέσεις στην σωλήνα, αφού όπως λες την έχεις γειωμένη.

----------


## insider1

Να πω και ότι αυτό το ρεύμα υπάρχει συνέχεια.Εννοώ ότι δεν φορτίζεται από την ατμόσφαιρα γιατί όταν ακουμπάω μεταξύ τους τα μέταλλα και μετά τα απομονονω αμέσως θα έχει ρεύμα.θα δοκιμάσω και με κοντό καλωδιο(1Μ) μόνο με το τροφοδοτικό-χωρίς άλλες συσκευές- γιατί τώρα έχω 10Μ.
Για αυτο ειμαι επιφυλακτικός στο να τα εννοσω μόνιμα μεταξύ τους.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

